# Spintech exhaust plus resonator delete



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I am getting ready to purchase two spintech mufflers to install in place of the original mufflers. I was also planning to delete the resonators. Has anyone else done this, if so was it worth it? How did it sound? Any thoughts?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i bought the spintech catback w/ H-pipe and i love it. it was like $650 for me(aluminized not stainless and 4 in. tips)

i love it bro, deep muscle car sound at idle, not too intrusive around town and stuff but LOUD as hell wen u get on it!!


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet man! Do you have your resonators still?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

nope! the H-pipe replaced it, i still have the whole stock catback in one piece sittin outside for right now. i went with the catback cuz im not handy with a welder and stuff hahahaha but yeah man spintech wont dissapoint!


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

6point0- where did you get the catback for $650? I thought it was a couple hundred more? I suppose aluminized is $650 and stainless is $850?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

Marylandspeed.com, heres their link
Exhaust : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the sound of Spintech...


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

just ordered spintech catback (304 stainless) from marylandspeed.com. cant wait to get it and put it on! hope i made the right choice for my GTO


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

goat400 said:


> just ordered spintech catback (304 stainless) from marylandspeed.com. cant wait to get it and put it on! hope i made the right choice for my GTO


You made the absolute right choice for your Goat!! None better sounding than Spintech imo......biased of course.

And when you add headers to the mix it gets even better.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

gmm short throw shifter and lowerin springs next!


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

i have spintech with an x pipe. is there any differences between H pipe and X pipe from the sound?


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have heard flow is about the same just the sound is a little different. The x pipe gives a more exotic sound and the H pipe gives a more muscle sound.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

my car has spintech side exhaust being fed from kooks LT and i absolutely LOVE the tone. nice and calm cruising then rips wide open under accel. awesome.


----------

